# Cheese maker shut down with no evidence to back it up.



## mjgh06 (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone read about this????? 

I started reading it on another forum and can't believe what happened.  Really!!
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...473478-death-bureaucracy-end-morningland.html

People involved in all aspects of food production, be it growing, processing or distributing, should read through all the documentation [found on this blog - Hen] and understand that Morninglands saga is the model for all independent food production under the FDAs new Food Safety Modernization Act. Critical to this destruction are science-based standards as opposed to scientifically accurate controls and concerns. The Global Food Safety Initiative combined with Good Agricultural Practices and the Guide to Good Farming will ensure that an inability to feed the population will occur. Morningland Dairy is an early casualty of these science based standards.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 1, 2013)

Is this connected with use of raw milk? Sorry I am at work so don't have time to really read through the attachments.
I watched the Farmagedone doc which was unsettling. Seems they really go after raw milk users faster than a drug bust.


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 1, 2013)

They were mostly cheese producers but yes some raw milk as well.  The problem was the FDA came up with some college that found bacteria in a chees that was purchased after six months in an unrefidgerated storage on the college campus- DUH.  Their farm and facility was tested negative.  But instead of allowing them to do further testing or test the chees products onsite or even provide documentation to them of the test that was positive, they consficated their entire supply and shut them down.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, that is just wrong. Sounds like a setup.


----------



## kstaven (Feb 3, 2013)

They are actually the second one shut down despite testing clean.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

If you're going to buy old, un-refrigerated cheese, it's going to have bacteria in it..


----------



## kstaven (Feb 3, 2013)

I would love to see them apply this to the meat industry the same way considering what is commonly found in low quantities on the instore meat counter. There wouldn't be a slaughter house or meat packer left open in a matter of weeks. Then there would be a huge baqcklash and you would see the regulation repealed.


----------

